# Gestone Vs Cyclogest



## Wantafamily (Nov 10, 2007)

hi, 

I was hoping  to to ask whether Gestone would raise my progesterone more than Cyclogest 400mg X2 a day?

Many thanks

Knights1 x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Knights,

No direct comparisons between them that I'm aware of. Cyclogest 800mg is usually more than adequate for most women for luteal support. Levels from Gestone are entirely dependant on the dosage used.

Maz x


----------

